# Reversing an exterior door?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes it would be easy. But the problem is that you are now going to have a hole where the handle was on the side that it previously was. But that can be fixed with some bondo & spray paint.

You just have to move the Hinge Z-Bar to the side that the handle is on, and move the handle to the side that the Hinge Z-Bar previously was.

If it is leaking air, that just means that you just really have to adjust the Z-Bars, to get rid of the gaps, and maybe replace the bottom sweep.


----------



## RumDiet (Oct 21, 2014)

Hmm - didn't think of the pre-drilled holes.

What is a Hinge Z-Bar?

Problem with the present storm door is that it doesn't seem to have enough insulation and the windows leak - its a new door from a major and highly rated manufacturer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm confused. A picture would sure help.
Reversing the swing on any door is a royal pain, replacing with an outswing prehung door makes more since to me and may not even be needed.
Millions of homes have no storm doors and are leak free, so more info and a picture would be a big help.
I've worked on many a 100 year old house with original doors and managed to make them air leak free with no storm door.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

As for the Exterior door itself. You would have to pull the door, the frame and install a new one that swings inwards. If there is a porch or deck that sits even with the door, it can allow water inside of the exterior door was not properly installed, or weatherstripping not maintained.


----------



## RumDiet (Oct 21, 2014)

Greg - I need a door that swings out - not in - present storm door swings out - I want to replace it with a better insulated door. I am just not seeing outward swinging exterior doors. No porch on the outside. Door leads to 2 steps down - then the porch. 

Joe - yes buying a out swinging door would be the best solution - and I would buy a out swinging exterior door if I could find one. Do they even make them? 

this is the door we have (my hinges are on the left side)


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

All storm doors swing out. Exterior doors have to swing in, unless on a commercial building.

Right now you have a Right Swing door for the storm. Cannot tell from your picture what swing your interior door is. It all depends on if you want a Right Swing or Left Swing for the doors.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Exterior doors have to swing in, unless on a commercial building.


Out-swing residential exterior doors although not the norm are defiantly available and I've installed a handful of the over the years for various reasons.

I've never seen a storm door that swings in though.


----------



## RumDiet (Oct 21, 2014)

Greg - I have no exterior door - ALL I have is the storm door. Is there some law or something that says all exterior doors have to swing in????

My original question is whether or not it would be possible to buy an exterior door and reverse it so that it swings out.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

> Is there some law or something that says all exterior doors have to swing in????


 No there is not.



> My original question is whether or not it would be possible to buy an exterior door and reverse it so that it swings out.


You don't buy a door and "reverse it", you simply just have to order an "out-swing" door.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep--order an outswing door---it has a different threshold than an inswing door---so don't attempt to reverse an inswing--it will leak.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If all you have is a storm door and no real exterior solid door then of course you have issues.
Storm doors where never intended to be the only door.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

If you just install a prehung inswing exterior door backwards so it swings out then the threshold will slope wrong and your door hinges will be on the outside. Might as well not bother locking the door because anyone can just pull the hinge pins and walk right in.


----------



## RumDiet (Oct 21, 2014)

so where can I order a out swinging exterior door?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

RumDiet said:


> so where can I order a out swinging exterior door?


Any Big Box hardware store, local lumber yard. If it is a common size, they may have some basic doors in stock.


----------



## RumDiet (Oct 21, 2014)

OK Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Outswing doors are frequently used for garages---the stock doors are often rather plane Jane---any store selling doors can get one for you in a few days---

Outswing doors use special locking hinges that can not be tampered with from the outside.


----------

